# Safety on the ice



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Stole this from another site.

Must watch if you walk on the hard water.....it may save your life!

http://www.exn.ca/video/?Video=exn20020325-icewater.asx


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Very good video. I personally have gone through the ice 7 times, two were completely submerged. Every time I was able to pull myself out without any help. I have really bad luck, because 3 of the times I have gone through there were vehicles on the ice so it should have been thick enough to support a 200#er. It's really important if you move a spearing house that you mark the hole with something :******: . Hope no one has to go through this, it's a scary feeling and a long walk back to the vehicle.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

ya anlong the lines of people marking old spear holes i hit one with the back tire of the truck last year. i thougt i was goin down to the bottem of the lake it scared me so bad. all of a sudden u hear a bang and the back end of the pickup goes down is not a good feeling.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Turner said:


> Very good video. I personally have gone through the ice 7 times, two were completely submerged. Every time I was able to pull myself out without any help. I have really bad luck, because 3 of the times I have gone through there were vehicles on the ice so it should have been thick enough to support a 200#er. It's really important if you move a spearing house that you mark the hole with something :ticked: . Hope no one has to go through this, it's a scary feeling and a long walk back to the vehicle.


I'd call that really good luck. You've fallen through the ice 7 times and are here to tell about it.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I had never broken through the ice until two years ago. That "winter" I went through the ice FOUR times. Twice while hunting (hip and knee deep) and twice while fishing. The first time fishing, I broke through near a channel edge by some cattails, the water was 8-10 feet where I fell, but managed to grab the ice before I went under.

Cold and wet is no way to fish!

Be SAFE on the ice this year!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Freeze-up appears to be ahead of schedule this year, but there are just as many people that go through the ice mid-winter as there are early or late..........check the ice and check it often.


----------

